# soleluna80



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Giugno 2009)

tanti ma tanti tanti affettuosi auguri di buon compleanno...e qualche regalino


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Giugno 2009)




----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Giugno 2009)




----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Giugno 2009)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2009)

AUGURI!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Giugno 2009)




----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Giugno 2009)




----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Giugno 2009)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2009)

conosciamo la nostra pollastra...


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


>


Questo è di zucchero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	














*AUGURI SOLEEEEEEEEEE!!!*


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> conosciamo la nostra pollastra...


 dici che ho esagerato?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Questo è di zucchero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 miiiiiiiiiiiiiii che pessimooooooooooooooo....va' a ripetere leopardi con la pischella, va'....che le tracce di quest'anno saranno molto basic per non fare la stessa figura di merda che fecero con montale


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> dici che ho esagerato?


 Uhm ...forse un dolce di troppo ...gli spiedini con la polenta ci volevano...
...e così è a posto per la colazione...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Giugno 2009)

buon compleanno pisella santissima


----------



## Amoremio (25 Giugno 2009)

*auguroni sole*


----------



## Old sperella (25 Giugno 2009)

Tanti Auguroni Sole !!!


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Giugno 2009)

tanti auguri tdi.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (25 Giugno 2009)

Hanno dimenticato lo champagne.....ghe pensi mi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	







AUGURI SOLE !!!!!!


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (25 Giugno 2009)

*auguri*


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2009)

*auguroni sole​*


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2009)

Auguri e buon appetito!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

*Soletta, tanti auguri sinceri anche da parte mia!!
ti meriti solo cose belle !! (solo 29 anni????? che chiulo...)

però siccome ti han già regalato di tutto e sarai appesantita ti regalo queste che fan sempre bene e non impegnano 

	
	
		
		
	


	













*


----------



## Verena67 (25 Giugno 2009)

AUGURIIII TESORO!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Auguri e buon appetito!





Asudem ha detto:


> *Soletta, tanti auguri sinceri anche da parte mia!!
> ti meriti solo cose belle !! (solo 29 anni????? che chiulo...)
> 
> però siccome ti han già regalato di tutto e sarai appesantita ti regalo queste che fan sempre bene e non impegnano
> ...



vi sembra il caso di essere così dispettosi e perfidi il giorno del suo compleanno?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vi sembra il caso di essere così dispettosi e perfidi il giorno del suo compleanno?


hai ragione....vabbè dai, per oggi scialiamo!


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vi sembra il caso di essere così dispettosi e perfidi il giorno del suo compleanno?


 Lo facciamo per il suo bene...


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Giugno 2009)

*GRAZIE MILLE A TUTTI!!!!*










*Vi ringrazio per la colazione che mi avete offerto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*
*Ho gradito molto anche l'anello 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> *GRAZIE MILLE A TUTTI!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e la carota e il torsolo no?


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e la carota e il torsolo no?


 
un pochino meno ma a caval donato in bocca non va guardato


----------



## brugola (25 Giugno 2009)

pisellina santissima, tantissimi auguri!
che la vita sia sempre gustosa e che tu possa galleggiare sempre in un mare di polenta


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> pisellina santissima, tantissimi auguri!
> che la vita sia sempre gustosa e che tu possa galleggiare sempre in un mare di polenta


 
speriamo! soprattutto x il primo augurio


----------



## brugola (25 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> speriamo! soprattutto x il primo augurio


lo sarà  

	
	
		
		
	


	




quanti ne fai disgraziata?


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> lo sarà
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*29*


----------



## lale75 (25 Giugno 2009)

TANTI AUGURI SOLE!!!


Scusa il ritardo ma ho acceso il pc solo ora!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

*che coincidenza*



soleluna80 ha detto:


> *29*


due meno di me


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> due meno di me


(2x6)+1


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> (2x6)+1



scemetta, conta l'età che ci si sente dentro


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scemetta, conta l'età che ci si sente dentro





























io me ne sento 20 in meno


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> io me ne sento 20 in meno


cerebralmente è evidente


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cerebralmente è evidente


 





 con te non ci parlo più!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> con te non parlo più!


----------



## brugola (25 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> con te non parlo più!


cosa si magna stasera zorro??


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>









allora ti parlo ancora


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> pisellina santissima, tantissimi auguri!
> *che la vita sia sempre gustosa e che tu possa galleggiare sempre in un mare di polenta *


 questa la mettono nei baci perugina, ne sono sicura


----------



## brugola (25 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questa la mettono nei baci perugina, ne sono sicura


tutta *farina* del mio sacchetto sai??


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questa la mettono nei baci perugina, ne sono sicura


 
è la poetessa del forum


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tutta farina del mio sacchetto sai??


non avevo dubbi ungh, ho riconosciuto lo stile 



soleluna80 ha detto:


> è la poetessa del forum


puoi ben dirlo, altro che ada negri


----------



## brugola (25 Giugno 2009)

vi piace il mio avatar estivo??
oh sole, che se magna stasera??


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vi piace il mio avatar estivo??
> oh sole, che se magna stasera??


 
stasera niente di che ma domani ristorante e sabato sera e domenica a mezzogiorno grigliata!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> stasera niente di che ma domani ristorante e sabato sera e domenica a mezzogiorno grigliata!!!



ahhh pisella la prossima volta sulla torta ti metto le candeline


----------



## brugola (25 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ahhh pisella la prossima volta sulla torta ti metto le candeline


 
ma niente flan eh??


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma niente flan eh??


ma chi lo vuole? x me torte a gogò, brasato, polenta, lasagne con ragù o pesto, pesce, carne....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma niente flan eh??


certo che no


----------



## brugola (25 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo che no


ne soffrirei troppo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma chi lo vuole? x me torte a gogò, brasato, polenta, lasagne con ragù o pesto, pesce, carne....


e questo è l'antipasto. per pranzo cosa vuoi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ne soffrirei troppo



lo bensò. il flan è una tua esclusiva


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e questo è l'antipasto. per pranzo cosa vuoi?


non era la colazione?


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


>


 
ma i funghi non rovinano il gusto del mio amor?


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> AUGURI!!!!!!!!!!!


 
questa me piasce! dove si svolge? non vorrei perdermela


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Auguri e buon appetito!





Asudem ha detto:


> *Soletta, tanti auguri sinceri anche da parte mia!!*
> *ti meriti solo cose belle !! (solo 29 anni????? che chiulo...)*
> 
> *però siccome ti han già regalato di tutto e sarai appesantita ti regalo queste che fan sempre bene e non impegnano
> ...








queste sono x la coscienza


----------



## brugola (25 Giugno 2009)

tieni pisola, prendi le pilloline


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma i funghi non rovinano il gusto del mio amor?


 funghi zola e polenta sono squisitissimissimissimi


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> funghi zola e polenta sono squisitissimissimissimi


 
+ gorgon e - funghi!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Giugno 2009)

tanti auguri!


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> tanti auguri!


 
grazie!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (25 Giugno 2009)

100 di questi giorni, simpaticona.


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> 100 di questi giorni, simpaticona.


grazie!


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Giugno 2009)

*TANTI AUGURI SOLELUNA!!!*
























​


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Giugno 2009)

Auguroni Sole!!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> *TANTI AUGURI SOLELUNA!!!*





Giusy ha detto:


> Auguroni Sole!!!!


 
GRAZIE A TUTTI!
siete davvero gentili e carini


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> GRAZIE A TUTTI!
> siete davvero gentili e carini


infatti. troppo


----------



## brugola (25 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> GRAZIE A TUTTI!
> siete davvero gentili e carini


carini??
ma se siamo dei pezzi di gnoccoloni esagerati??


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> carini??
> ma se siamo dei pezzi di gnoccoloni esagerati??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> questa me piasce! dove si svolge? non vorrei perdermela


 Ma tutta quella gente che ti guarda mentre mangi non ti imbarazza?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> questa me piasce! dove si svolge? non vorrei perdermela


 Sabato 19 e domenica 20 agosto 2006 , a Champoluc (nel comune valdostano di Ayas), 8 cuochi cucineranno la polenta più grande del mondo con l'obiettivo di aggiudicarsi un guiness dei primati oltre offrire un pasto d'eccezione ad oltre 1000 persone.
Gli otto cuochi al lavoro dovranno utilizzare 3,5 quintali di farina e 1.200 litri di acqua oltre che un pentolone (nel senso più vero della parola)
e che verrà prestata dal comune lombardo di Ossana, con un diametro di quattro metri e altezza di 90 centimetri che ha già ottenuto la certificazione di pentola più grande del mondo dalla "Guiness World record Londra


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sabato 19 e domenica 20 agosto 2006 , a Champoluc (nel comune valdostano di Ayas), 8 cuochi cucineranno la polenta più grande del mondo con l'obiettivo di aggiudicarsi un guiness dei primati oltre offrire un pasto d'eccezione ad oltre 1000 persone.
> Gli otto cuochi al lavoro dovranno utilizzare 3,5 quintali di farina e 1.200 litri di acqua oltre che un pentolone (nel senso più vero della parola)
> e che verrà prestata dal comune lombardo di Ossana, con un diametro di quattro metri e altezza di 90 centimetri che ha già ottenuto la certificazione di pentola più grande del mondo dalla "Guiness World record Londra


sole buttati!!


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sabato 19 e domenica 20 agosto 2006 , a Champoluc (nel comune valdostano di Ayas), 8 cuochi cucineranno la polenta più grande del mondo con l'obiettivo di aggiudicarsi un guiness dei primati oltre offrire un pasto d'eccezione ad oltre 1000 persone.
> Gli otto cuochi al lavoro dovranno utilizzare 3,5 quintali di farina e 1.200 litri di acqua oltre che un pentolone (nel senso più vero della parola)
> e che verrà prestata dal comune lombardo di Ossana, con un diametro di quattro metri e altezza di 90 centimetri che ha già ottenuto la certificazione di pentola più grande del mondo dalla "Guiness World record Londra





Asudem ha detto:


> sole buttati!!








  che disgrazia!! me la sono persa!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (25 Giugno 2009)

AUGURI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old *L'aura* (25 Giugno 2009)

Tantissimi auguri


----------



## ranatan (26 Giugno 2009)

Leggo solo ora!
Un mondo di Auguroni, anche se in ritardo!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Leggo solo ora!
> Un mondo di Auguroni, anche se in ritardo!


ohi! a che punto siamo??
fra quanto??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















come stai?


----------



## ranatan (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ohi! a che punto siamo??
> fra quanto???
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao bella!
Tutto bene grazie...è che in questo mese ho tanto di quel lavoro che non riesco nemmeno a cazzeggiare un pò!
La pancia cresce...e se tutto procederà come deve avrò il termine la prima settimana di settembre.
Fra una ventina di giorni me ne starò a casetta dal lavoro!

Tu tutto bene?
Un bacio a tutti


----------



## brugola (26 Giugno 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao bella!
> Tutto bene grazie...è che in questo mese ho tanto di quel lavoro che non riesco nemmeno a cazzeggiare un pò!
> *La pancia cresce...e se tutto procederà come deve avrò il termine la prima settimana di settembre*.
> Fra una ventina di giorni me ne starò a casetta dal lavoro!
> ...


ahh la nostra brugolina!!


----------



## ranatan (26 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ahh la nostra brugolina!!


 
Ciao anche a te!
Voi come state?


----------



## brugola (26 Giugno 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao bella!
> Tutto bene grazie...è che in questo mese ho tanto di quel lavoro che non riesco nemmeno a cazzeggiare un pò!
> La pancia cresce...e se tutto procederà come deve avrò il termine la prima settimana di settembre.
> Fra una ventina di giorni me ne starò a casetta dal lavoro!
> ...





Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao anche a te!
> Voi come state?


 
bene!! oggi poi


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bene!! oggi poi


chiulo broken


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Giugno 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Leggo solo ora!
> Un mondo di Auguroni, anche se in ritardo!


 
Grazie Ranina!!! come stai? procede tutto x il meglio?


----------



## ranatan (26 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Grazie Ranina!!! come stai? procede tutto x il meglio?


Ciao! Tutto bene grazie.
Passato bene il compleanno? Chissà che buone cose avrai mangiato!


----------



## ranatan (26 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bene!! oggi poi


Perchè oggi? Ti è successo qualcosa di speciale?


----------



## brugola (26 Giugno 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Perchè oggi? Ti è successo qualcosa di speciale?


 
sono contenta


----------



## ranatan (26 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sono contenta


Mi fa piacere!
Quando andate in ferie? Io andrò un pò in montagna al freschino...però avrei  una voglia pazza di mare, ma poi so che mi strafogherei di focaccia al formaggio e tornerei rotolando!


----------



## brugola (26 Giugno 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere!
> Quando andate in ferie? Io andrò un pò in montagna al freschino...però avrei una voglia pazza di mare, ma poi so che mi strafogherei di focaccia al formaggio e tornerei rotolando!


io parto il 1°  e vado ad antibes


----------



## ranatan (26 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io parto il 1° e vado ad antibes


Che figata!
Adoro la costa azzurra.
Ottima scelta


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Giugno 2009)

io vado a Berlino a orinare sul muro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao bella!
> Tutto bene grazie...è che in questo mese ho tanto di quel lavoro che non riesco nemmeno a cazzeggiare un pò!
> La pancia cresce...e se tutto procederà come deve avrò il termine la prima settimana di settembre.
> Fra una ventina di giorni me ne starò a casetta dal lavoro!
> ...


 Che bello!
Un bacio!


----------

